# Crazy Frog Race



## Bettawan (May 23, 2011)

Hi All,

Recently went to a market in Nakhon Sawan, and while we where there I witnessed one of the funniest things I have seen while I have been in Thailand. There were teams of 2 competing against each other, teams consisted of a man and a woman...the men sat on a chair with a plastic pipe and a big plastic bag..at one end of the 15 meter course the women had to grab a huge frog from a water trough aand run the 15 meters to her partner and put the frog into the pipe which them fell into the plastic bag.



















The whistle blows for the end of the race and the men compare their spoils.










And the winner is!










At the end of all the races the frogs where put back into the trough and you could actually buy them. The Thai's breed these frogs for eating, I have never seen frogs as big as these before and no, I did not buy any..LOL. The old Thai boy that took us though, bought a dozen has him and his wife run a roadside cafe/bar and they where going to add them to the menu. I have ate frogs before but not anywhere near the size of these..the ones I had where small and had been deep fryed.

Regards
Jeff & Wan


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats really different Jeff. Welcome to BCA!


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

haha Welcome to BCA!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Frog legs taste like chicken !


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Like very tender, delicious chicken.

Back in '83, my sister was eating a plateful and didn't know what they were. I asked her & she replied "fried chicken legs". When I enlightened her that she was eating frogs' legs, she threw up. When you're a teenaged boy and can make your older sister throw up by telling the truth, that is a good day:bigsmile:

Welcome bettawan. We're from Malaysia, so "neighbours" although now living in Canada (for several decades).

Peace,

Anthony


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Those frogs appear to be the bullfrogs that are a problem here on the lower mainland. Bullfrogs are farmed around the world. The ones here were originally brought in to farm for the frogs legs market, but it never took off and they ended up being released. They have become a real nuisance , decimating our small native species and there is a program to try to reduce their numbers here, or eliminate them where possible.


----------

